# Shrimp and rice ******* oriental style...



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is one I made a couple years ago... Went over great and I have since made it many more time since...

well I literally threw supper together tonight and momma suggest I write it down so as to remember it... 
So here goes... Feel free to modify as needed. 

2 pounds frozen peeled and deveined shrimp 
1 11 ounce can mandarin oranges 
1 20 ounce can pineapple chunks (bits would be better) 
1 can diced tomatoes 
1 medium onion 
1 fat heapin' tablespoon minced garlic from a jar 
2-3 tablespoons hosin sauce 
splash of olive oil 
couple dashes yellow curry powder 
couple dashes crushed red pepper 
tablespoon or so white cooking wine (aka salty vinegar stuff) 
healthy shaking of black pepper 
splash of louisiana hot sauce 
juice of a smallish lime 
teaspoon or so sesame seed 

White rice cooked. 

In a large pot pour olive oil and cooking wine and drain in the syrup from the oranges and the garlic. cook fairly hot until onions are pretty well cooked and liquid begins to reduce. 
Add the curry, black pepper, red pepper and continue cooking stirring often. Squeeze in the lime juice and some of the meat. 
Keep it cooking and stirring. 
Next add the tomatoes, fruit and oranges. 
The hosin sauce and hot sauce go in and stir it all up. 
Cook this several minutes to meld the flavors 
Add shrimp and cook until pink and slightly curled. 
serve over rice... 


Okay folks I ain't no pro recipe writer. This is really a fast easy meal. I was afraid I was ruining 2 pounds of shrimp but Mrs.Hogdogs raved it up! No left overs for her to take to work. 

Brent


----------

